
Has Google Maps Been Giving You False Information for Years? - JamesLowell
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/07/has-google-maps-been-giving-you-false-information-for-years/242006/
======
calloc
Where in the article does it back the question that is asked in the title?

Google is always tweaking their services and if they decided that the data
wasn't as accurate or good as they had hoped I am more than happy for the
feature to disappear and re-appear at a later time.

What is going on with all of the Google hate that seems to be growing across
the Internet? It is almost like someone is systematically attempting to get
bad articles about Google out in front of the public.

------
ghshephard
Anecdote in support of Google Maps: I was going from South San Francisco, to
the Marin County Fair on July 3rd, at 5:00 PM. this is normally about a 45
minute trip at this time of day on a sunday, even with a bit of traffic.
Google Maps called it as 1 Hour 40 Minutes with traffic, the in-car GPS with
traffic updates called it as an hour. We got there in 1 Hour 35 minutes.

I've always had a great experience with the Traffic Data in google maps -
particularly in the Bay Area. Hope we get it back soon, it's worth paying for
in my experience.

------
teilo
A link bait title. Google took down their traffic estimates, stating that they
were not as accurate as they could be. From that, the Atlantic accuses Google
of lying all these years.

------
shalmanese
This article seems full of idle speculation and not much fact.

------
yanw
Link-bait. _Sigh_.

